# Christmas poodles



## 2poos4me (Aug 30, 2008)

Here's a picture of my Standard Picasso, and Gracie my toy. They had their picture taken with Santa at the mall. Merry Christmas!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

how cute!!! I can't wait to get my christmas pics done! I also can't wait to see more of everyone else's


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

That is cute!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

That is adorable!

Now what could those two want for Christmas?


----------



## 2poos4me (Aug 30, 2008)

They want another brother or sister, of course!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Love it! I'm trying to think of something festive for my pups.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

They look great and so well behaved. Makes me want to put up my Xmas Tree and break out the Xmas lights - might do that this weekend. T would have been chewing on Santas beard and generally creating havoc :smile:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't think they do that around here - pix with dogs I mean - I would love it!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I think almost all PetSmarts and PetCo stores have a day when Santa visits. I have taken mine in the past...but its too much chaos for one picture for us! 

These days its bad enough taking the 3 human kids with all the crying and whining...I bet the dog would be more well behaved than the 2 yr old!

With your 2 being so well behaved, they look like they should get anything they asked for!


----------



## n-a-t-a-s-h-a (Dec 4, 2008)

great pic! your standard is LOVLEY! as is your toy but something about him caught me!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Love that pic. I took my Lotus in a few yrs ago to JC Penny's and they were great with her. I'll try to find her pics and post them. Im planning on getting the pack in to Penny's in the next week or so for some up-dated pics. Of course I still need to get my kids in too....well first. lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is her JC Penny's Christmas pic.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh now that is a great looking picture, too! Lotus looks so nice and relaxed, you can tell she is nice and comfortable in her environment! 

Glad they were good with her, I know some people think you are crazy when you bring your dogs in to have pics taken!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

IPP said:


> Oh now that is a great looking picture, too! Lotus looks so nice and relaxed, you can tell she is nice and comfortable in her environment!
> 
> Glad they were good with her, I know some people think you are crazy when you bring your dogs in to have pics taken!


Ya the girls were great. They let Lotus wear there Santa Hat and gave her many treats. She was loving all the attention. 

I think of my dogs as my kids. So what if the dogs get professional pics every few yrs. They are a huge part of my family and I want to be able to show my grand children the doggies there daddie's grew up with.


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Awww! That is adorable. There is no way my crazy dogs would pose for a pic!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

That picture turned out very well. They are both gorgeous!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Gosh... Lotus is just so lovely, Secreto! Great picture at that!


----------

